

Zynga and Groupon are going down. And why that’s a good thing. - nitam
http://www.matejch.com/zynga

======
tg3
"Zynga makes games that create no value." - I don't think that's true. They
create games that I don't particularly enjoy, but some people do. And
according to an earlier article, they do extract a pretty significant amount
of revenue from those users.

I don't really think most startups are based around a paradigm shift either.
Google = a better search engine than was available. Facebook = a better(?)
social network than was available. Intel = a better semiconductor
manufacturer.

I agree that there are harder problems out there that need to be solved. But
most of those can't be solved by a couple of programmers in their apartments.
Better music discovery and photo organization can.

I don't think denigrating success with hyperbole is a good way to make a point
about what startups should be focused on.

~~~
nitam
I am not "denigrating success". I simply don't agree they are (or ever going
to be) successful as a businesses.

I agree, paradigm shift was not the best phrase to explain my point.

